# New Jersey Law.....Gun etc



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Well guys its very very hard to get a gun lic in NJ and a carry. I was thinking paintball guns any suggestions. I know they can be a good defense if needed....suggestions??


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

Sorry my man .. but even a paint ball gun carried for "defense" is going to be an issue. NJ gun forums will guide you through the process. It took my over 8 months to get my FID.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

its against the law to defend yourself in NJ. I suggest get out of that state and move to PA.


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

I agree with that, as soon as my retirement hits I'm gone.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

yea im thinking about it



OC40 said:


> I agree with that, as soon as my retirement hits I'm gone.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

yea its weird...



OC40 said:


> Sorry my man .. but even a paint ball gun carried for "defense" is going to be an issue. NJ gun forums will guide you through the process. It took my over 8 months to get my FID.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Nail gun. Not the easiest to carry but makes a nice inside the house weapon. You have to modify the safeties of course.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The best self-defense in NJ is moving to PA.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

1) Is ML blackpowder guns regulated in NJ?

2) Large ( > 45 cal) air rifles regulated

3) Crossbow or Bow

4) A properly made slingshot with an egg sized rock can kill, arrows work in slingshots too, and are better in close quarters.

5) spear/pike/sword if you know how to use them.

6) As above, bats, clubs, mace. Learn how to "go mideval" .

7) FU Jersey, better to be judged by a jury of my peers than carried by 6 of my friends.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Paintball gun? Mikey, is that a serious alternative?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I like the slingshot idea. They are amazingly effective, especially if you use some ammo (like glass marbles, lead/steel balls, etc.) that has a regular smooth shape. Even a pinch of sand is enough to take out teeth. I have no idea how I know that (sorry Hugh), but it's true.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

yea..nj



Slippy said:


> Paintball gun? Mikey, is that a serious alternative?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Could a paintball gun fire ball bearing of the same diameter and could its pressure be increased? A screw it, how about a diver's spear gun with a 12 ga. sharker killer tip.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Well guys its very very hard to get a gun lic in NJ and a carry. I was thinking paintball guns any suggestions. I know they can be a good defense if needed....suggestions??


Joisey huh? Which exit?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey. I really do not want all of New Jersey coming to PA then we will be like Colorado with all the Californians coming in and passing the same laws that screwed up CA which caused them to leave in the first place. Pa has enough problems with having Philadelphia and Pittsburgh. Nothing personnel but I sure did not vote to make NJ so gun unfriendly.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

paraquack said:


> A screw it, how about a diver's spear gun with a 12 ga. sharker killer tip.


Now you're talking ...::rambo::


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

A move to Southern, more "Red" climates would be in order. Check the law but the BATF does not consider a muzzle loader a firearm. New Jersey may not either. Even Diane Feinstein said "Muzzleloaders? HA! You can have all the muzzleloaders you want!" If I had two muzzleloading cap and ball pistols concealed on my person and a savage smokeless in-line rifle in my car, I would be perfectly comfortable. At 25 yards I can tear up a head sized target with a Colt model 1861 navy pistol and I would own anything within 300 yards with the Savage. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 9, 2014)

The bad part of it is their strict gun laws only affect the folks trying to do things legal , the criminals are still packing and jacking .


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Yep, a change in location is indicated. Nobody in their right mind has tried any such nonsense here. It takes about 15 minutes to buy anything like a rifle, a few days tops for a concealed carry permit. Doesn't take any time at (except waiting in line) to buy a bow or crossbow. People don't generally have gun racks in their vehicles. There is some theft around, though no killings for some years.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Just have a nice parang under the bed. I carry a knife everywhere i go. No gun carry here and im not allowed to unlock my gun and go to the other room to unlock my ammo and then load the gun and shoot back unless im shot at first. Which is useless. The bleeding heart criminal system here favors the criminal. Its rediculous. A slug is only 90 cents. A jailed convict for murder rape or other federal offense costs around 230k per year. Easy math.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Jersey?


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

yes New Jersey



Seneca said:


> Jersey?


----------

